# Grass Mat



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone use any type of grass mat? If so, what kind/brand? Pics would be nice too


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont think many use the grass mat? unless maybe you wanted to put this down for maybe a base, then you can scenic more... 

Only way i would use a grass mat is if i had like a oval track set-up and nothing more, no offense to anyone

I thought the grass mat was cool, when i was like 10 years old


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

A 4X8 is what I have for nowa and it'll be coming up in a year or so. Thus, I don't want to get too elaborate. Thought maybe a cheap piece of mat might look better than just plywood, but i've also never seen it


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

by all means if this is what you want to use then use it. This is your layout, if it makes you happy with whatever you use, then use it. All that matters is what looks good and works for you.:thumbsup:

You can use the grass mat and you could always add a few diff things to enhance your scenery.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

This is Herpa, a European brand..because I want a more tinplate look for my N scale scenery, I use it. I would not recommend it for any other look as there is no such thing as perfectly flat terrain, not even a putting green...










My other scenic work, using Woodland Scenics ground foam...










...big difference.


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Wasn't trying to contradict you at all, joed. I appreciate the input. I just had not seen the stuff other than internet pics so I was looking for a second (or third or fourth...) opinion. Definitely a big difference in the pics posted above. I'd probably not use it on a permanent layout but for the time being... I'd take any other input on what to use for now that would be easy to remove later too. I'd like to be able to re-use what I have now later on, rather than scrap it.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

railfan- its cool. im not to sure how you could reuse the grass mat though? I think you would have to secure the mat to the layout somehow with 3m adhesive or something maybe like hot glue, when you go to rip it up to reuse it, it my tare on you... How much is a roll of the grass mat by the way?


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I figured I would throw out the grass mat, if I used it. I was actually hoping for something I didn't have to glue down, though, so, if I have to glue it solid, that wouldn't be what I'm after either. Stuff only runs about $20, which was my biggest draw, but I'll probably pass it up.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im not really sure if they even make anything that you dont have to glue down, most if not all scenery items need to be glued. If you have foam on your layout, alot of trees can just be pushed into or stuck in the foam, no need to glue those.. I may be wrong though


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Shay, that bridge shot with the water is truly a work of art! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have used a grass mat. Over time they tear, but that is the best part. I glue them to foam and paint, brown, black or tan and use then for loads. O or HO no difference to me.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice idea t-man!


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

C&O Railfan said:


> Anyone use any type of grass mat? If so, what kind/brand? Pics would be nice too


I plan on using nice bright green velour bake one for my 4'x4 layout. I think the real question is what you plan on using it for.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

C&O Railfan said:


> Anyone use any type of grass mat? If so, what kind/brand? Pics would be nice too


I used woodland scenics grass mat on my layout. Right now it is most noticeable in the middle "town" area of my layout. I also cut pieces and use them in other places. It has vinyl backing and I did not glue it down, but stapled it down with a staple gun. 

I was very new to scenery when I started my layout so the grass mat was easy. I have since tried some other techniques that definitely look better, but I am happy with a mix of the grass matt and more advanced scenery techniques for now. I have a long way to go still before my scenery is even close to being done.

There are pictures of my layout in my profile, just click on my username and you can see how it looks if you are interested.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Grass mats seem to be just that, a mat. Ground foam really does a much better job.


----------

